# How do you promote or advertise your small business?



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

My dh just got his home inspector's license and we're trying to drum up some business for him. I set up a website for him today but I was wondering if registering with manta or any other site really helps. I've contacted our local newspaper about advertisement and hope to do that next month. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Murramarang (Dec 18, 2011)

I would have him email all the local realtors and set up a face-to-face meeting with them....as they will be the people who will recommend his service. I would be telling the realtors that he is reliable, and timely...and thorough! 

The best marketing is word of mouth in that game....and so getting the realtors to spread the word is the way to go.

Good luck!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

He has gone to all the real estate offices in the county  He went once before he had received his license and then again when his license arrived to let them know he was ready and willing. They said they would add him to their list of inspectors. He's technically the only one actively licensed and insured in our county so I'm hoping he'll get a little business soon!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I think the key to getting the real estate referrals is about *building relationships.*

I know a guy that got certified to be a home inspector, and stopped in several of the RE offices around town. He went home, and waited for the phone to ring off the hook. He waited some more...and waited again.

The phone never did ring. I think he inspected a total of 3 homes in all, and one of them was a referral from me.

The mistake he made, IMO, is that he thought that telling a few RE agents would create tons of work. He never developed any relationships, or worked on spreading the word of mouth.

I learned years ago, that the key to business is developing relationships with people, and keeping those relationships going. 

When I wanted a new client, I would stop in every week to just say 'hello'. I never tried to sell a thing, other than asking "Got anything this week that I can help you with?" or saying "I just want to let you know I'm still in business."

There used to be a large factory here, and their business was given to another vendor. The factory boss told me I was wasting my time by calling on them. But I stayed with it; I called on them 2X a month, on the 10th and the 25th, which I wrote a reminder in my yearly calender. At times, calling on them got a little embarrassing. It took me nine months of calling on them, but I eventually got a few calls from them for small jobs and a few quotes.

It didn't take long after that, I received almost every order that factory sent out. At times, I could have lived alone on the work they gave me, and since I continued to work at maintaining those relationships, I became their only source and vendor.

FWIW, my cousin is also an inspector, and is very, very successful. He told me that one office alone gives him enough work that he could...um...let's just say that he makes BIG money...but he also has built relationships with all the agents, stops in and or calls all the agents *every* week, drops off a box of doughnuts once a month, and candy at Christmas.

This is not high pressure selling, nor being a fake/flake/user...this is about building relationships with people that are decision makers. It is simply calling and saying "Hey, Mike, just wanted to let you know I am still inspecting homes. Got anything cooking that I can help you with? Here is my card again."

I know this will work...eventually you'll be the only one that comes to mind, you'll have the start of a relationship going, and soon enough, they will call because they know you better than their current vendor!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

That sounds like excellent advice clovis. I'll definitely be sending him out again with treats in hand. Home inspections are not required in our area for purchasing homes but some folks still request them. Especially the folks moving in from other areas. I know he's willing to do some footwork so I'll have him read your post as soon as I can. 

Thank you


----------



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

I've had a few homes inspected over the years. I believe every single inspector we hired was via a realtor recommendation. I think you'll find a newspaper ad pretty much a waste of money. Is there a local realtor association? I'd see if he could join up and go to their meetings, as has been mentioned above it's going to be all about networking for him. 

Another idea would be to write a blog, put up a facebook page. He could print a newsletter and hand them out at realtor's offices -each newsletter could have some tips suggest as what to look for when buying a new home, so your new house has problems now what etc. He could ask the realtors to put these newsletters in the racks along with all the other realtor fliers.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I am surprised to hear that an inspection isn't required. I was told that the banks are now requiring an inspection on every home purchase, but that could be hearsay.

If that is true, I'd try building relationships with the banks around town. I don't know much about that industry, but it seems that if you worked with bank assistant managers, managers, as well as mortgage loan originators, lending officers in banks, etc., that would bring you business too.

As a general rule, I give a business card to _anyone_ that will take it. It is just a simple way to plant a seed in everyone, and I am surprised how many people will call you 6 months or a year later and ask about your services.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Clovis, excellent advice. 

Just wanted to add a few things that I've learned - as Clovis wrote have those business cards ready. And since he is licensed & insured put that in italics and a different color gold maybe. 

Another thing to think about when designing cards is if you will need a whole line of paper; letter heads, forms, address labels, so design something that works on all. 

When you drop off those goodies make sure that his card is attached to the box then there's no doubt who was nice enough to drop off a treat. Be mindful if anyone has food allergies or is gluten free. Gift accordingly will make a huge impression on them. Pens also are great marketing tools.

There is a great series of books called Gorilla Marketing that I used when I had to compete against 75 other Navy Child Care providers. I never had a free spot in my daycare unless I wanted it to be. Your library should be able to order it. 

In the book he said that the number one failure of a print add was that a customer needs to have seen that add at least 6 times before they actually see it. That most biz owners make the mistake of running an add for only a few times see no results then stop.

Any of those home shows in your area ? Would be a great place to put his face out there also. 

Good luck !


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------

